# Houses at Summer Bay



## JimJ (Jan 17, 2007)

We are at the Houses at Summer Bay this week.  Unit is nice, 3 BR with private pool.  However, the lighting is awful.  There is one table lamp with a 60 watt bulb for the entire living room.  We complained for 3 days, so they brought us another table lamp with a 60 watt bulb also.  Of course, there is only one end table in the room, so I moved a dining room chair in and put the lamp on it (a really pretty sight).  I can't imagine that they haven't had this same complaint every week forever.

They also have 7 premium movie channels available (4 HBO and 3 Showtime) but there is not printed schedule nor is there an on screen schedule.  The local paper only tells the schedule for 1 of the HBO and 1 of the Showtime channels.  When I told them what a waste it was to have all these movie channels available but not having any way to find out what was ever going to be on, I was told they probably got volume pricing so the cost might not be too bad.  DUH!  

Customer service is nowhere to be found here.  What a shame that some small items like these end up leaving a bad impression for the whole resort.


----------



## JLB (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd like to be there to see the library move.


----------



## JLB (Jan 17, 2007)

Tell us about the bathtub in the master bedroom.  Anything strange about it?


----------



## Vodo (Jan 17, 2007)

It's funny how different people have such vastly different impressions and experiences at the same resorts.  We just left Summer Bay where we had a 3BR lockoff.  We had two minor maintenance issues that were resolved almost before we put the phone down.  That's always been our experience with Summer Bay's customer service -- whether we were in a condo or one of the pool houses.

I did notice a couple of minor diminishments this last visit.  There isn't a resort guide book in the unit any longer, and there was no free bottle of wine awaiting us in our unit at check-in.  They've moved the activities center into the main check-in building (rather than in one of the pool house units), and that move resulted in the loss of the pool table and the relocation of the ping pong table to the pool deck.  Otherwise, everything was great.

We very much enjoyed the huge widescreen high-def television in the 2BR portion of our lockoff in Building 501, but would have traded it to have one of our favorite 400-series buildings instead.  The only truly unfortunate part of our stay was that it was too short.  Our checkout date is this Friday, but we had to leave Monday evening so that our kindergartener wouldn't miss any school this week.  Sigh.

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler (Jan 17, 2007)

vodo said:
			
		

> It's funny how different people have such vastly different impressions and experiences at the same resorts.



I totally agree with that statement Cindy.  But it seems that's the norm for the large resorts like Vistana, OLCC and Summer Bay, etc.   It all comes down to personal likes and dislikes, pet peeves, etc.    Something that might drive one person to total distraction, isn't even a blip on the radar screen for someone else.  

I know your very high on Summer Bay.  And much, much less so on OL.  

I on the other hand am in bliss while at OL, and would never consider a Summer Bay house, for the main reason that I already have my own inground pool.  Oh and I absolutely abhor leather furniture.  I would hate having to sit on leather all week, that alone would make my vacation experience miserable.   And the private pool adds nothing in the way of excitement for our family.  So our opinion would be less than stellar.

I'm sure there are many people that own leather furniture and absolutely love it.  And if you don't have your own inground pool, I can easily see how that could be a wow factor for some families.

So, JimJ's right, and so are you about Summer Bay.


----------



## Emily (Jan 17, 2007)

JimJ said:


> Wireless internet is available (for $9.95 per day) but the houses aren't wired.  So, for ten bucks a day I can go to the lobby and sit on the floor to use my  computer!  Or, I can pay 20 cents per minute and use one of their three computers.  Fortunately, currently there is a public library about a mile away that has free wireless.  The library is going to move before long though.
> 
> Customer service is nowhere to be found here.  What a shame that some small items like these end up leaving a bad impression for the whole resort.



Since we take our work with us, we ran a phone cord to the phone and used a dial up account all week which was free and kept us from running to the library.

Overall Summer Bay Houses was not our favorite but Orlando is not at the top of places we love to go.


----------



## JimJ (Jan 18, 2007)

JLB said:


> Tell us about the bathtub in the master bedroom.  Anything strange about it?


I haven't noticed anything strange about the tubs in "either" of the master bedrooms.  Since we use only the stall shower, we use the tub to store the bedspread.


----------



## JimJ (Jan 18, 2007)

JLB said:


> I'd like to be there to see the library move.



I don't know what happened to my library comment in my original post.  I was mentioning that they want $9.95 per day to use the wireless connection, but that the houses aren't hooked up yet for the wireless, so for that price you can go sit on the floor of the lobby to use your computer.  There is a public library a mile away that does have wireless connections though that you can use, but the library is scheduled to move.  I think JLB thinks there might be an earthquake needed to "move" the library.


----------



## JLB (Jan 18, 2007)

Being Florida, maybe a hurricane will move the library, ar maybe a sinkhole.   

I was thinking that the bathtub is just hanging out there in the master bedroom, with nothing closing it off from the bedroom.  Am I remembering that wrong?


----------



## Robnsunny (Jan 19, 2007)

There is an internet "cafe" (not a cafe) across the street that we used. I think it was $5/hr. It's actually part of a checkin place for rental properties. Summer Bay's wireless was less than useless.

Enjoyed the tubs. I don't recall anything unusual about them.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 19, 2007)

JLB said:


> I was thinking that the bathtub is just hanging out there in the master bedroom, with nothing closing it off from the bedroom.  Am I remembering that wrong?



We've stayed in hotels and in timeshares (the Marriott in Absecon, NJ, is one) where the Jacuzzi is like that--just hanging out in the master bedroom. 

In hotel parlance, JLB, that is called "romantic."


----------



## JimJ (Jan 19, 2007)

JLB said:


> Being Florida, maybe a hurricane will move the library, ar maybe a sinkhole.
> 
> I was thinking that the bathtub is just hanging out there in the master bedroom, with nothing closing it off from the bedroom.  Am I remembering that wrong?



You remember correctly.  In both of the master bedrooms that is the arrangement.  However, we have encountered that arrangement in a number of resorts in recent years.  That doesn't bother us very much.  What we don't like though is the bathroom sink not being separate.  If one of us goes to bed later than the other or gets up earlier, we have lights on and water running disturbing the one trying to sleep.


----------



## JimJ (Jan 19, 2007)

Vodo said:


> ...They've moved the activities center into the main check-in building (rather than in one of the pool house units), and that move resulted in the loss of the pool table and the relocation of the ping pong table to the pool deck.  Otherwise, everything was great....
> Cindy



We are in house #311 which is the second one from the check-in building.  Location is fine for us.  We talked with the folks in #312 (the former activities center house).  The have big noise problems from the pool and karaoke and other music at night.  Their other BIG problem is that the maps still show #312 as the activities center, so they have folks coming and banging on their door all day long trying to get in.  They asked management to put up a sign in the yard or on the door advising of the change, but after 6 days no action yet.  Again, I say a very non responsive management group running this place now.


----------



## JLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Well shucks, folks, and tan my hide.

Here in the sticks we have beds in the bedroom and bathtubs in the bathroom.

Good thing I didn't take the kinfolk ta Summer Bay.  They'd sure enough be trying to raise bass in that there fishpond in the middle of the bedroom.  :whoopie:

Heck, might well as put the turlet in the middle of the livin room.


----------



## sandcastles (Jan 19, 2007)

Jim, I've got to agree with you.  I like my privacy.  Maybe a few (heck, make that several) years ago I might have felt differently but now, believe me it's not a pretty sight.

Anyway, I know many people disagree with this, but I can't find anything that I like about Summer Bay. Houses, condo, villas, whatever.


----------



## JLB (Jan 19, 2007)

We had eleven in our unit at OLCC Christmas week.  Closed doors did not fare well with our 7-year-old and 3-year-old great-nieces.  Plus, my MIL shared our bathroom (master) with us.

And when it was nasty out in the evening, our jacuzzi tub was used for a hot tub for the great-nieces.

I am picturing all types of potential disasters with a tub situation like at Summer Bay.


----------



## gretel (Jan 19, 2007)

*Another opinion*

Having both leather couches and an in-ground pool in my home, I have to say that I *loved* Summer Bay houses and thought OLCC was just ok.  I *hated* Vistana, liked Cypress Pointe and Sunterra's Grande Beach and thought Marriott's Grande Vista was ok.  I even checked out of a studio at Disney's Beach Club Villas early (too cramped for the four of us!).   

The Houses were great for my two sons (ages 7 and 9) whom I could watch in the pool while I worked on my laptop (I teach online).  The internet connection was a pain (dial up or scanty wireless) but I liked the open layout and privacy of the stand-alone house.

We're heading to Marriott's Cypress Harbour this June (we have been trying different places every year since my second son was born).

Different strokes...


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 19, 2007)

*Jim J*

*
Q:*

When we were at 
The Houses at Summer Bay in July 

The Model House was # 311 
Do they still have a model house


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 20, 2007)

sandcastles said:


> Jim, I've got to agree with you.  I like my privacy.  Maybe a few (heck, make that several) years ago I might have felt differently but now, believe me it's not a pretty sight.
> 
> Anyway, I know many people disagree with this, but I can't find anything that I like about Summer Bay. Houses, condo, villas, whatever.



I agree with both of you regarding the tub. I like to keep my bathing activities private. When the tub is in the bedroom, I lock the door to the room while I bathe. That prevents DH from coming in to get things or watch TV and makes me feel rushed. I'd prefer a nice long soak in my very own bathroom.

I also agree with the poster who objected to the sink being in the bedroom. I usually get up early and can't even brush my teeth without making noise.

I did like the Summer Bay pool houses, though. Two of my kids are too young to be away at a pool without some adult supervision, so it was great to be able to hang out at the unit with them in the private pool. My oldest son also loved having his own master suite. Two couples or families could have been very comfortable there. I don't feel that way in most units.

The garage was pretty nice, also, though it was so small that it was tough to unload groceries or whatever once you were inside (our vehicle is pretty large). We usually unloaded the van, then moved into the garage.

Sheila


----------



## JLB (Jan 20, 2007)

Dang, I wish y'all woulda spoke sooner.  I didden wanna feel buhine tha times, so I drugged one of r tubbs inta the bedroom.


----------



## JimJ (Jan 20, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Q:*
> 
> When we were at The Houses at Summer Bay in July
> ...



#311 was the model and #312 was the activities center.  Both have been turned into "regular"units for normal use.  In fact, #311 (the former model unit) is the one we had (with horrible lighting in the living room).

#312 is next door to the Tiki Bar, pool, etc.  The folks in there, actulally Summer Bay owners, complained about the noise and asked all week to be moved.  The kids, 8 y/o twins and a 4 y/o, told my wife "We can't get to sleep until after midnight every night because of the noise".  Daily requests got them no action.  (From the looks of the parking at the resort they were far from full)

An 80 y/o widdow was in #310 and had a number of maintenance issues which were not being acted on.

To me, the management of this resort is one of the poorest I have encounterd in 15 years to t/s exchangeing.  It is a really nice resort, but the attitude of some of the employees really leaves a bad taste.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 20, 2007)

*Looking forward*

JimJ,

You really have me looking forward to our trip their in March.  Our scheduled unit is 304 (I know that will could change).

Nancy


----------



## gretel (Jan 21, 2007)

*Staff*

The staff went out of their way to help us during our trip.  I locked the door from the kitchen to the garage not realizing there wasn't a key and we had left the deadbolt on the front door.  When the maintenance person came, he found an unlocked window and crawled through the landscaping and into the window for us!

Also, the pool filter was making a lot of noise.  They came the next day and changed it.

When we arrived at 12 noon, they didn't bat an eye and checked us in.  They also accommodated our request for a unit with a pool and whirlpool.

Everyone seemed to be really nice.


----------



## JimJ (Jan 21, 2007)

I really don't mean to be running down the resort with any of my comments.  We had a great time and 99% of the the experience was without problem.  As with any organization, the attitude of one or a small number of individuals can leave a bad impression.  I don't understand why management groups find this so hard to understand and spend a little time and effort to corrct these situatiuons.  Very often little or no cost is needed to change things for the better.

We are at Mizner Place this week and and every employee we have met seems to go out of their way to be friendly and helpful.


----------



## timetraveler (Jan 21, 2007)

different strokes...exactly  

That was my point in reply to JimJ and Cindy.  

Your kids gretel, are used to a private pool, and evidently like that and are content with that as well on vacation.  And since you have 2 leather sofa's in your home, Summer Bay is obviously a home run for you.

My family goes..."What's this?  We have this at home.....we want to hang at the big pools and slides!  We want to be around the other kids, not just him, (point...point)....not just her, (jab...jab)   You shut up, no YOU shut up!!!!!"   

"OY....all of you shut up or we adults will leave you at home"!  Teenagers......hormones.....    Now where's my frozen beverage and that nice breeze and tropical music.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 21, 2007)

*Summer Bay Resort*

Summer Bay Resort has lots of large and small 
pools with plenty of activies for kids & adults.

There is a beautiful lake, mini golf & Club House 
Beautiful Landscaping!  Near Disney Resorts too!

It is really a nice family style T/S Vacation Resort.


----------



## Dori (Jan 21, 2007)

We are headed to the Houses of Summer Bay for 2 glorious weeks, starting on February 3rd.  We've stayed there once before and loved it. Can't wait to get there. 

P.S.  We have neither a pool nor leather couches at home!  LOL

Dori


----------



## Vodo (Jan 21, 2007)

I have to say again that it's been our experience that Summer Bay has the best customer service of any resort we've ever visited (all Gold Crown).  It is not the most upscale of them all (Marriott and HGVC Tuscany were more luxurious), but I've never had any reason to complain about customer care.  The pool houses are the oldest of the Summer Bay units and thus have the most wear and tear, but they updated them a couple of years ago, so they're in reasonably good condition.  While I do have a nice inground pool at home, we still enjoy having our own private pool while on vacation.  It's a nice perk that's rarely seen elsewhere.  And it certainly doesn't preclude you from using the many public pools at Summer Bay.  The main pool/clubhouse complex is very close to the house units, so you get the best of both worlds.  We also enjoy the privacy of the detached houses - having no one above, below or immediately beside you is a big bonus.

I did wonder about noise levels in the former activities center unit since it's located just a few steps from the main pool area.  We noticed when we were there last week that they've moved the live poolside entertainment nearer to the tiki bar which is closer to that house unit, but that location aims the speakers away from the houses, so it might actually minimize noise a little.  A fellow TUGger had terrible complaints about noise when she was in the closest house unit on the OTHER side of the street (which is much farther from the pool than the former activities center unit).  We stayed in that same house a few months after she did and had no noise problems at all.  We actually loved being so close to the playground, tennis courts, main pool/clubhouse, etc.  I think the time of year you visit makes a huge difference.  We go at off-peak times, so that might explain our more quiet experiences.  

Cindy


----------



## Jolson (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello,
I am staying at the Houses of Summer Bay in April and was wondering about the indoor pool.  We have two children that tend to wander sometimes at night and was wondering if there was locks on the doors that lead to the enclosed swimming pool room?  Looking at the floorplans, it looks like there is three possible ways into the pool room (1.) through the liviing room, (2.) through the master bedroom and (3.) another entrance from the 2nd master BR

Thanks.


----------



## Vodo (Jan 25, 2007)

You're right about the three means of access.  As I recall, there are high placed locks on the sliders.  There is also an alarm you can set to go off when a slider is opened.  If you plan to use those at night, you'll want to test them and call maintenance if they're not working properly.  I suspect they don't get much use, so they may not be in working order - assuming they're still in place.  I didn't look for them the last couple of pool house visits.

Cindy


----------



## gretel (Jan 26, 2007)

*locks*

I used the alarms when I was there last year.  They worked great.


----------



## chap7 (Jan 26, 2007)

They do NOT have child locks on the front door to the houses.  There is a dead bolt of some sort, but it is released as soon as the handle is turned.  My 7 year-old son wandered outside in the middle of the night and was locked out.  There either wasn't a doorbell or it didn't work, I can't recall.  He ended up being returned to us by a guy who was staying in the house across from us.  We didn't even know he was missing.  It was obviously pretty disturbing. 

The next day I demanded that they install a child lock.  They initially refused but when I told them what had happened and said that I would go and put one on myself if they didn't, they immediately came over with one.

The pool alarms worked great, though.  Just be sure to test them.


----------



## Jolson (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you for the responses regarding the lock issue.  My wife feels a whole lot better now.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Mega Resorts*

You can make some of the people happy all the time, all the people happy some of the time, but never all the people happy all the time.  The same goes for the Mega Resorts.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate those locks where the kids can just walk right out. We run into them in about 30% of the timeshares we stay in. We stack chairs in front of the door, hoping that the stack would be too heavy to move and/or we would wake up when they crashed. Hopefully they wouldn't crash onto the child. Luckily, our handicapped child has never tried to escape, but we always worry about it.

Sheila


----------

